# Interesting tidbits about Field archery



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

i had a brief conversation with a club member yesterday, and he was explaining to me that a Field Round used to be unmarked and everyone shot bare-bow-recurves.... until ( as he recalled ) around the mid '60's when the round went to markd yardages.... but that as you have posted, it stems from the days of "stump-shooting."...

:darkbeer:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

south-paaw said:


> i had a brief conversation with a club member yesterday, and he was explaining to me that a Field Round used to be unmarked and everyone shot bare-bow-recurves.... until ( as he recalled ) around the mid '60's when the round went to markd yardages.... but that as you have posted, it stems from the days of "stump-shooting."...
> 
> :darkbeer:


Well ever who started this stump shooting must surely not have stumps like I got in the woods at home. Those old pine stumps that have turned to "fat lighter" won't give up anything that gets shot in them (wonder how I know?).


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Interesting...I guess the name truly fits then....or at least it did:wink:

I still find it sad that an org called the National Field Archery Association only has ONE field shoot a year....imagine if BASS fished for catfish all year except for the Classic....:doh:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> Interesting...I guess the name truly fits then....or at least it did:wink:
> 
> I still find it sad that an org called the National Field Archery Association only has ONE field shoot a year....imagine if BASS fished for catfish all year except for the Classic....:doh:


Haven't you heard Hornet, it's up to the individual States to do everything. :shade:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

*Interesting.*

Prag you must have one of those heads like mine. you don't dare venture in too far else you risk getting lost in there for hours lol. 
what most people take for granted we can occupy ourselves for hours if not days with all the who, what, and whys.

I spent an entire year back when I was in JR. high trying to figure out if heat rises why is it always colder in the higher elevations. Logic would say all the warm air from the lower elevations would be rising so the air would be warmer at high elevations. 
You wouldn't believe how many teachers at my school couldn't answer that one.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

BOWGOD said:


> Prag you must have one of those heads like mine. you don't dare venture in too far else you risk getting lost in there for hours lol.
> what most people take for granted we can occupy ourselves for hours if not days with all the who, what, and whys.
> 
> I spent an entire year back when I was in JR. high trying to figure out if heat rises why is it always colder in the higher elevations. Logic would say all the warm air from the lower elevations would be rising so the air would be warmer at high elevations.
> You wouldn't believe how many teachers at my school couldn't answer that one.


Well I have a long commute back and forth to the office and not much traffic to deal with, so some might be shocked to know what I ponder over and over. 

Actually this question came about due to some "flack" that the PSAA has been getting lately concerning shooting NFAA "type games" and using NFAA targets, but not being affiliated with the NFAA.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Haven't you heard Hornet, it's up to the individual States to do everything. :shade:


Really...which State runs Vegas.....Indoor Nationals....whatever that new shoot is....and Outdoor Nationals. 

Eggsss-zac-a-reeee 

I am not talking about states, mids and the normal weekend shoots.....the ASA has all of those also. Imagine if they only had ONE 3D shoot and the rest were indoor shoots.ukey:

That's what I am talking about.....or am I the only one that thinks a Org that calls themselves the NATIONAL *FIELD ARCHERY *ASSOCIATION should have more National Field shoots then they do indoor shoots.:embara:

I didn't join the USGA hoping to get into baseball games :doh:


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Lee be smarter than jarlicker was in his early years. Go out and buy some rubber blunt tips for those arrows and crank that poundage way down before you start shooting at the stumps. Oh, ya better not shoot at any hardwood stumps they are not very forgiving. Most likely once you figure out that stuff. You have already figured out this stump shooting was intended for for very traditional style bows and the wacky crowd that enjoyed them. Not todays compounds and guy shooting at dimes. Then needing something else to think about while you are looking for your arrows in all the junk. You suddenly discover most people never really hit those darned stumps any how.

That is why the good lord sent me to build DCWC. 
LOL So there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Well I have a long commute back and forth to the office and not much traffic to deal with, so some might be shocked to know what I ponder over and over.
> .


I know all about long boreing drives. Over the summer I swear I spend more time in the driver's seat than I do at home. It's amazing how long I can keep myself occupied with trivial thoughts and white line fever.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> imagine if BASS fished for catfish all year except for the Classic....:doh:


  

What.. ya don't like indoor? :noidea: :chortle: :chortle:


----------



## Old Sarge (Sep 9, 2008)

Lee, If the NFAA started with BB and unmarked targets that was before 1960.I started shooting on an NFAA course, the Absagami Bowmen in NJ when I was a kid. The president of the club was my next door neighbor and used to take me and his son to shoots on the weekends. All the courses were marked just as they are today and it was very rare to see anyone shooting barebow. All the good shooters were shooting Hoyt Pro Medalists, Bear Tamerlanes, Pearson Lord Mercury's or the original Wilson Bros. Black Widow bows. All had sights and folks shoot Easton aluminum arrows 24 SRT's. or Microflite fiberglass shafts.

Go back and do some research into the scores being shot back then by the top shooters at the state and national level and you will find that even though the equipment we have today is much better the scores of today aren't that much greater.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> What.. ya don't like indoor? :noidea: :chortle: :chortle:


It's not that at all....it's the fact that all of the shoots are indoors and it's a FIELD org....at least since they invented the round and that's what the org is called....you would think there would be field shoots.:embara:


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> It's not that at all....it's the fact that all of the shoots are indoors and it's a FIELD org....at least since they invented the round and that's what the org is called....you would think there would be field shoots.:embara:



*NOOOOOWWWWwwwww.... thar ya goooooo...Gettin' all Technical Again *
.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> It's not that at all....it's the fact that all of the shoots are indoors and it's a FIELD org....at least since they invented the round and that's what the org is called....you would think there would be field shoots.:embara:


I'm with ya Hornet. 3Der's get how many national level shoots every year, what do field shooters get? outside of nationals and state level shoots all we get are lots of indoor shoots and that's about itukey:

I know I/we enjoy traveling and going to national level shoots. It gives us a chance to meet and make friends from all corners of the US. outside of the hill we all see the same people week in and week out. Now I ain't got nothing against bee's or sticky, but I would like the chance to meet other people who like to shoot field.

Oh and I found out last night indoors ain't all bad. Jay, Lisa, Jen, and I won 400.00 down at Mac. I thought we were just shooting indoors to pass time during the cold months. I didn't even know there was money on the line until we showed up for the shoot off.LOL.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

there are sectional shoots, state shoots and a few other local type pot shoot

the petting zoo stuff has more exposure to the masses because they're sold on the 'thanks for playin our game' funds. dont tell me that isnt thrown in your face...EVERY guy that speaks highly of their little petting zoo association uses that trump card.

the title of 'national' champ for the foam heads isnt as prestigious as the nfaa's title of national champ. why?, cuz there is only one national championship shoot. over-saturation and over-use of an 'award title' dilutes it.

now before you foam heads get your manties in a bunch, no where did i say winning was easy, i said that 7 different national champs for the same association/organization dims that candle.

the little fantasy of how little setup and teardown time and effort....yeah, right. i can give ya a few names and numbers about how easy that is. i myself have helped my club tear down after a shoot. aint no easy task for 2 or 3hrs worth of work just tearin down. a field course....gee, after initial bale construction and cost...you mow the lane and hang the targets. 45mins to walk the course and a couple of hours to mow and trim 14 lanes. why doesnt one of the foamhead elite from the asa tell us how long it takes them to set up a course.....give the field shooters some tips on setting up a spectacular course.

the foam heads were sold a bill of goods that wasnt true as far as range and target maintenance. the price of the zoo collection isnt cheap...can one of the range captains say what they spent on bales for a field course, i'd like to know the $$ amount comparison.

bribing your main consumer with the 'thanks for playin our game' money has done wonders for em........just look at how many people whine about getting shorted a quarter for finishing 23rd in their class. then you get the "my association pays better than your organization does, so we're better" and my a&* blows soap bubbles too. wish these guys would quit huffin the target box fumes and quit comparin apples to brussell sprouts.

dont let the 'title' impress ya. it's getting to be like the 'PRO' staff......are they really 'PRO'fessional staff or 'PRO'motional staff? there are tons of the latter that think they are the former.






BOWGOD said:


> I'm with ya Hornet. 3Der's get how many national level shoots every year, what do field shooters get? outside of nationals and state level shoots all we get are lots of indoor shoots and that's about itukey:
> 
> I know I/we enjoy traveling and going to national level shoots. It gives us a chance to meet and make friends from all corners of the US. outside of the hill we all see the same people week in and week out. Now I ain't got nothing against bee's or sticky, but I would like the chance to meet other people who like to shoot field.
> 
> Oh and I found out last night indoors ain't all bad. Jay, Lisa, Jen, and I won 400.00 down at Mac. I thought we were just shooting indoors to pass time during the cold months. I didn't even know there was money on the line until we showed up for the shoot off.LOL.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

I've talked to Sarge about trying to get some of our surrounding Statesto have weekend long shoots and sort of create our own little tour schedule like ASA does only smaller in scope. I think it would be a blast to be able to travel a little and shoot new places. Add a little more fanfare than just a local shoot. It would give folks a chance to get together more often than Sectionals.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Spoon13 said:


> I've talked to Sarge about trying to get some of our surrounding Statesto have weekend long shoots and sort of create our own little tour schedule like ASA does only smaller in scope. I think it would be a blast to be able to travel a little and shoot new places. Add a little more fanfare than just a local shoot. It would give folks a chance to get together more often than Sectionals.


That's what I'm talkin about. Other than the hillbilly most of us spend every week end shooting the same course with the same people ect..... I could care less about titles I just like the excitement that comes along with say the ASA pro am tour, or the IBO triple crown. It gives the chance to shoot new courses, and meet new people. I would love to see an east coast field tour that would draw half the crowd of an ASA shoot.


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

Why don't we have some field quilifiers like the IBO does for the world shoots.

Each state have some quilifiers and the top so many get an invite to the Big National Outdoor Field shoot. 

I remember doing this back in the 80s and 90s when my son and a few friends went to 2 or 3 shoots a weekend for 3d.

Never had much trouble getting an invite to the big dance.

I went to 5 of the big IBO invitationals and had a great time. AC


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

BOWGOD said:


> That's what I'm talkin about. Other than the hillbilly most of us spend every week end shooting the same course with the same people ect..... I could care less about titles I just like the excitement that comes along with say the ASA pro am tour, or the IBO triple crown. It gives the chance to shoot new courses, and meet new people. I would love to see an east coast field tour that would draw half the crowd of an ASA shoot.


There's two of them on the schedule. The Hillbilly and Jarlickers Archery Extravaganza at DCWC. Two or three more in VA, WV, PA, or SC and we could have our own little Regional tour. 

I've traveled from Columbus, GA to London, KY to shoot ASA's. I'd LOVE to do the same in Field. Let's get it together.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Spoon13 said:


> There's two of them on the schedule. The Hillbilly and Jarlickers Archery Extravaganza at DCWC. Two or three more in VA, WV, PA, or SC and we could have our own little Regional tour.
> 
> I've traveled from Columbus, GA to London, KY to shoot ASA's. I'd LOVE to do the same in Field. Let's get it together.


Good luck finding a field course in WV. you'll have to go clear to the other side of the state. 

But let me look into something I may be able to secure a location in PA.


----------



## Mr. Black Magic (Sep 13, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> It's not that at all....it's the fact that all of the shoots are indoors and it's a FIELD org....at least since they invented the round and that's what the org is called....you would think there would be field shoots.:embara:


 Exactly! A long time ago in a galaxy far far away Archery was an OUTDOOR sport. A reason to get out of the house and enjoy nature at it's best. Windage, elevation, varying light, were all part of the skill set that was required.

And...we shot unmarked yardage well into the 70's in some parts of Canada here. 

And Funny the USGA never tried to get anyone to build an indoor course. I can hardly wait for the US Open live from the golfdome in some unknown backwater no one ever heard of


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

they probably have something like a golfdome in japan.


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Not that I wouldn't like to see a couple more larger scale outdoor field shoots, but seems some are having difficulties with the indoor/outdoor math calculations .

Vegas - Indoors - 3 days
Indoor Natls - Indoors - 2 days
Outdoor Natls - Outdoors - 5 days
NFAA Marked 3D Natls (Redding) - Outdoors - 3 days
NFAA Unmarked 3D Natls - Outdoors - 2 days (?)
Yankton Classic - Outdoors - 2 days

Seems to me number of shoots and number of days is a little more heavily weighted towards outdoors from a Nationals perspective . And rightfully so, 20yd was getting boring already back in early Dec., lol . Stretched things out today, back to 80yd to see if I could get the distance with my sight extended, great time.........though the 38 degree temps (F and not C!) made it none too shooter-friendly. Still, better than shooting the skinny's indoors at the 20yd line !

>>------->


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Spoon13 said:


> There's two of them on the schedule. The Hillbilly and Jarlickers Archery Extravaganza at DCWC. Two or three more in VA, WV, PA, or SC and we could have our own little Regional tour.
> 
> I've traveled from Columbus, GA to London, KY to shoot ASA's. I'd LOVE to do the same in Field. Let's get it together.


I dropped my buddy Mike a line. He is out of flood city bowmen up in Johnstown, PA. They have a real nice facility with plenty of camping room. Best off all they have floodlights on their field course:mg: so if I can convince them to host something for a week end we could in all reality do a Fri. thru Sun. event with the first round being shot Friday night after the sun goes down:shade:
I'll keep my fingers crossed until he gets back to me.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

CHPro said:


> Not that I wouldn't like to see a couple more larger scale outdoor field shoots, but seems some are having difficulties with the indoor/outdoor math calculations .
> 
> Vegas - Indoors - 3 days
> Indoor Natls - Indoors - 2 days
> ...


Yes there maybe more days....

But lets think about what I said for a second vs what you are showing.

_Vegas - Indoors - 3 days 
Indoor Natls - Indoors - 2 days
Outdoor Natls - Outdoors - 5 days
NFAA Marked 3D Natls (Redding) - Outdoors - 3 days
NFAA Unmarked 3D Natls - Outdoors - 2 days (?)
Yankton Classic - Outdoors - 2 days_

as we all know Vegas and Indoor Nats are indoor shoots.....Redding is a 3D shoot as is the Unmarked Nationals....the Yankton Classic is an outdoor shoot. BUT this is the first year for it...and isn't a "field shoot".

So that still only leaves Outdoors Nationals....which yes is a 5 day shoot but that's even optional as you can shoot 3 days.

So that's 5 major National shoots....and only one of them is a field shoot:embara:


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

Just to re-enforce BH's point, anyone else find it sad/annoying that the majority of the National Field Archery Association's outdoor events:

NFAA Marked 3D Natls (Redding) - Outdoors - 3 days
NFAA Unmarked 3D Natls - Outdoors - 2 days (?)
Yankton Classic - Outdoors - 2 days

are all NOT field archery?

Dave


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Dave T said:


> Just to re-enforce BH's point, anyone else find it sad/annoying that the majority of the National Field Archery Association's outdoor events:
> 
> NFAA Marked 3D Natls (Redding) - Outdoors - 3 days
> NFAA Unmarked 3D Natls - Outdoors - 2 days (?)
> ...


and that is exactly my point.......:wink:


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

Dave T said:


> Just to re-enforce BH's point, anyone else find it sad/annoying that the majority of the National Field Archery Association's outdoor events:
> 
> NFAA Marked 3D Natls (Redding) - Outdoors - 3 days
> NFAA Unmarked 3D Natls - Outdoors - 2 days (?)
> ...


field archery is too hard.
requires too much math skill
too many arrows
bows cant shoot that far these days
takes too long
doesnt simulate hunting
costs too much to outfit a bow to be competitive
there's no payback


----------



## Mr. Black Magic (Sep 13, 2007)

rock monkey said:


> field archery is too hard.
> requires too much math skill
> too many arrows
> bows cant shoot that far these days
> ...


You forgot.
Requires the effort to walk more than twenty yards at a time.

Exposes one to harmful UV rays.

Puts the archer too far away from the snack bar.


----------



## WrongdayJ (May 22, 2008)

rock monkey said:


> field archery is too hard.
> requires too much math skill
> too many arrows
> bows cant shoot that far these days
> ...


Of all the points given here (and I think they are all excellent excuses, er, reasons given by the Foamies) I believe the one in bold above is the primary factor.

I see the mega turn-out at these 3D shoots, and it can't be because of the excitement- everyone sits around for hours waiting to shoot a few arrows. It can't be because it's so quick and easy. . .again, it takes FOREVER to shoot a 3D tourney and it's truly pathetic to hear these grown adults whine and cry like school kids about every little thing. 

It is the money- plain and simple. If they didn't pay, you wouldn't see 2/3 of the people there. Sad but true. If the Foamies were truly interested in competition and _Archery_ then they'd be shooting Field.

No offense to the Foamies, I know way too many people that do it simply because they can win a few bucks, whereas in Field they would win nothing.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

i didnt want to use all the excuses. it's audience participation night too.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

I will say this about the chewies since I sorta am one kinda but not sure. Chewies don't have the skills to shoot Field. On a 3D course chewies at least have the crutch of judging distance to fall back on. No matter how bad a shot it is, they can claim they missed the yardage. 

Field forces you to shoot good shots. For the most part chewies don't want to know how BAD of a shot they really are. However, I've got three of my chewie bretheren talked into shooting Field with me this year. 



WrongdayJ said:


> Of all the points given here (and I think they are all excellent excuses, er, reasons given by the Foamies) I believe the one in bold above is the primary factor.
> 
> I see the mega turn-out at these 3D shoots, and it can't be because of the excitement- everyone sits around for hours waiting to shoot a few arrows. It can't be because it's so quick and easy. . .again, it takes FOREVER to shoot a 3D tourney and it's truly pathetic to hear these grown adults whine and cry like school kids about every little thing.
> 
> ...


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

Mr. Black Magic said:


> You forgot.
> Requires the effort to walk more than twenty yards at a time.
> 
> Exposes one to harmful UV rays*.......and TICKS!!!:mg::mg::mg:*
> Puts the archer too far away from the snack bar.


*.....and without good signage.....one can get lost out there*

.


----------



## Mr. Black Magic (Sep 13, 2007)

Dave T said:


> Just to re-enforce BH's point, anyone else find it sad/annoying that the majority of the National Field Archery Association's outdoor events:
> 
> NFAA Marked 3D Natls (Redding) - Outdoors - 3 days
> NFAA Unmarked 3D Natls - Outdoors - 2 days (?)
> ...


Sad and Annoying to say the least! One might actually go so far as to say that a name change is in order. How's No Field Archery Association sound for starters.:

Time they got out of the way and let some new org Promote Field shooting.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

But.. field is easy.. it's all marked yardages.. :set1_thinking:


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

IGluIt4U said:


> But.. field is easy.. it's all marked yardages.. :set1_thinking:


*As long as they keep putting yardage markers out there like that....I've got my excuses down pat.....*
.


----------



## Mr. Black Magic (Sep 13, 2007)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *As long as they keep putting yardage markers out there like that....I've got my excuses down pat.....*
> .


I thought that was a plot marker from some pet cemetary:mg:


Oh, theres another reason not to shoot / promote FIELD archery, might be on some form of possessed ground. Be hilarious if Yankton went all Poltergiest on em now wouldn't it?:


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

Mr. Black Magic said:


> I thought that was a plot marker from some pet cemetary:mg:
> 
> 
> Oh, theres another reason not to shoot / promote FIELD archery, might be on some form of possessed ground. Be hilarious if Yankton went all Poltergiest on em now wouldn't it?:


*OHHHhhhh Geeeshhhh....between Darrin questioning the pulse rate of the Life Members and now you adding the haunting possibilities of the grounds....I can't wait to hear whats next.....*
.


----------



## Mr. Black Magic (Sep 13, 2007)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *OHHHhhhh Geeeshhhh....between Darrin questioning the pulse rate of the Life Members and now you adding the haunting possibilities of the grounds....I can't wait to hear whats next.....*
> .


Well with that org, you can be damn sure it ain't going to be Field archery:wink:


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

What do you think the Yankton Classic is if not field archery. Some people just like to whine too much. Oh they dont promote all forms of archery. Oh they dont have enough field tournaments. ANy of you want some cheese with that whine you got.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Spotshooter2 said:


> What do you think the Yankton Classic is if not field archery. Some people just like to whine too much. Oh they dont promote all forms of archery. Oh they dont have enough field tournaments. ANy of you want some cheese with that whine you got.


It isn't field archery.....you might want to check the shoot format before you start popping off. :embara:

I love cheese by the way....but I don't like wine.....I am a beer and Jack man myself.

But what we are talking about has ZERO to do with promoting ALL forms of archery....does the NAA promote 3D? Does the ASA promote FITA....indoors....or field?


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

You may not consider it field since it is 60 50 40 yards but it is target shooting so close enough for me. And yes i did know what the format was. By the way it is spelled WHINE that so many people are doing.


----------



## Mr. Black Magic (Sep 13, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> It isn't field archery.....you might want to check the shoot format before you start popping off. :embara:
> 
> I love cheese by the way....but I don't like wine.....I am a beer and Jack man myself.
> 
> But what we are talking about has ZERO to do with promoting ALL forms of archery....does the NAA promote 3D? Does the ASA promote FITA....indoors....or field?


_*Go Hornet! +1
*_
Although FITA does promote FITA Field which aint a bad shoot unto ifself:wink: It may wind up being a better bet for Field shooters to join FITA rather than the other org before too long:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Spotshooter2 said:


> You may not consider it field since it is 60 50 40 yards but it is target shooting so close enough for me. And yes i did know what the format was. By the way it is spelled WHINE that so many people are doing.


I know how that one is spelled...I said I like Cheese and not WINE. I was talking about the beverage. Notice how I said I drink beer and Jack. So I guess that one went over your head.


But the shoot is closer to a FITA round then a field round.....it's not "close enough"...

I guess you consider softball close enough to the MLB also:embara:


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

blue cheese for me... :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

south-paaw said:


> blue cheese for me... :wink:



who's got the wings


----------



## Old Sarge (Sep 9, 2008)

Timeout! Wait til I get back with my popcorn and a beer.


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

It aint shooting rubber animals so close enough for me. Gonna be there BH, I am.


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

Hey Hornet, the ASA may be promoting indoor in the very near future....it will not be indoor as you have ever seen it before, but it will be indoor.................maybe, according to the ASA forums on their site anyway...


So, in the interest of promoting multiple venues, multiple formats......

Go check out this thread:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=874771

Bring down the VA crew, the MD crew (if you can get Bees to show up he knows exactly where this is), and the NC crew. This will be a fun weekend of flinging arrows.....although it is not affiliated with the WAF, NFAA, ASA, IBO, FITA, NAA, or any other archery organization.....


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

reylamb said:


> Hey Hornet, the ASA may be promoting indoor in the very near future....it will not be indoor as you have ever seen it before, but it will be indoor.................maybe, according to the ASA forums on their site anyway...
> 
> 
> So, in the interest of promoting multiple venues, multiple formats......
> ...


----------



## Bowdon (Aug 17, 2004)

south-paaw said:


> i had a brief conversation with a club member yesterday, and he was explaining to me that a Field Round used to be unmarked and everyone shot bare-bow-recurves.... until ( as he recalled ) around the mid '60's when the round went to markd yardages.... but that as you have posted, it stems from the days of "stump-shooting."...
> 
> :darkbeer:


He is right about every thing ,but the bare bow. Sights have been around for a long time. I was lucky enough to induct some real old timer in to are state hall of fame and got to talk to them about the old days. I did find out that the Iowa state archery was older than the NFFA. I have seen some real old long bows with home made sights on them that was use even before there was a deer hunting season any were in the states. The reason they went to mark yardage is because of the cheating that went on. They say you could go to the national and there would be guys out side the gate selling the yardages for every target and that way they went to marked yardages.


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Well ever who started this stump shooting must surely not have stumps like I got in the woods at home. Those old pine stumps that have turned to "fat lighter" won't give up anything that gets shot in them (wonder how I know?).


Yeah but they didn't have bows and arrows like we have today either. When I first learned to bowhunt and went to my bowhunter education class (many moons ago) the instructors explained stump shooting so I thought I'd try it. Boy was I proud of myself. I walked through the woods and found a likely looking stump. Nailed it with my compound & sights . . and never did get my arrow out of it.


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Well I have a long commute back and forth to the office and not much traffic to deal with, so some might be shocked to know what I ponder over and over.
> 
> Actually this question came about due to some "flack" that the PSAA has been getting lately concerning shooting NFAA "type games" and using NFAA targets, but not being affiliated with the NFAA.


Lee . . was there "flack" anywhere other then on the NFAA membership thread? 

I don't know how long ago the PSAA was founded but suspect that it is at least as old as the NFAA. I'm going to see if I can find out though. 

Like I said in the other thread, the PSAA does not shoot the NFAA indoor round. We basically use a Vegas face. The field rounds are the same. But then we have some outdoor targets that are much more similar to the NAA outdoor faces. So realistically the PSAA could actually be an NAA affiliate. Of course, it is interesting to note that there is no separate membership fee for the the State NAA affiliate.


----------



## Chequamegon (Apr 7, 2006)

archerycharlie said:


> Why don't we have some field quilifiers like the IBO does for the world shoots.
> 
> Each state have some quilifiers and the top so many get an invite to the Big National Outdoor Field shoot.
> I remember doing this back in the 80s and 90s when my son and a few friends went to 2 or 3 shoots a weekend for 3d.
> ...


I like this idea as it creat buzz at the local level, sounds like the route Minnessota took with local shops to their 900 plus indoor.

Problem is the Field we like is not what the masses want, case in point, how many states have 2 or fewer field courses.

Eric


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

Chequamegon said:


> I like this idea as it creat buzz at the local level, sounds like the route Minnessota took with local shops to their 900 plus indoor.
> 
> Problem is the Field we like is not what the masses want, case in point, how many states have 2 or fewer field courses.
> 
> Eric


Eric . . see my post in the NFAA membership thread from this morning. The biggest problem field archery has is an identity crisis. There are at least 2 generations (possibly 3) that have never even heard of field archery. This is a big problem. It is up to us to get our friends out shooting it.


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

Mr. October said:


> Eric . . see my post in the NFAA membership thread from this morning. The biggest problem field archery has is an identity crisis. There are at least 2 generations (possibly 3) that have never even heard of field archery. This is a big problem. It is up to us to get our friends out shooting it.


Which is what we are trying with the Last Chance Archery shoot. Of course we are not hardly using all the NFAA rules or equipment classes, but we figure if we can get folks to try it they will love it.....


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Mr. October said:


> Lee . . was there "flack" anywhere other then on the NFAA membership thread?
> 
> I don't know how long ago the PSAA was founded but suspect that it is at least as old as the NFAA. I'm going to see if I can find out though.
> 
> Like I said in the other thread, the PSAA does not shoot the NFAA indoor round. We basically use a Vegas face. The field rounds are the same. But then we have some outdoor targets that are much more similar to the NAA outdoor faces. So realistically the PSAA could actually be an NAA affiliate. Of course, it is interesting to note that there is no separate membership fee for the the State NAA affiliate.


Pete,
What I was referring to was a comment or two about the PSAA using the NFAA targets and shooting the same game(s). And, I'm reasonably sure it was in the membership thread. BTW: I do understand that Maple Leaf pays royalties to the NFAA for publishing rights to certain target faces.

That's what brought this question to mind - "which came first, field archery game or the NFAA". Quite frankly, I still have a hard time grasping the idea that a national association was formed "before" there was anything to "associate". To me, that would kinda like the PGA forming before there was such a thing as a golf game.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Pete,
> What I was referring to was a comment or two about the PSAA using the NFAA targets and shooting the same game(s). And, I'm reasonably sure it was in the membership thread. BTW: I do understand that Maple Leaf pays royalties to the NFAA for publishing rights to certain target faces.
> 
> That's what brought this question to mind - "which came first, field archery game or the NFAA". Quite frankly, I still have a hard time grasping the idea that a national association was formed "before" there was anything to "associate". To me, that would kinda like the PGA forming before there was such a thing as a golf game.




```

```
there is a pdf somewhere that kind-of talks about this... a bunch of stum-shooters got togehter and welll... now we have an indoor org.. i mean NFAA..

:embara::embara:



bottom left corner.. "who is the NFAA "

http://stringwalker.net/


great piece of information...!!!


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Pete,
> What I was referring to was a comment or two about the PSAA using the NFAA targets and shooting the same game(s). And, I'm reasonably sure it was in the membership thread. BTW: I do understand that Maple Leaf pays royalties to the NFAA for publishing rights to certain target faces.
> 
> That's what brought this question to mind - "which came first, field archery game or the NFAA". Quite frankly, I still have a hard time grasping the idea that a national association was formed "before" there was anything to "associate". To me, that would kinda like the PGA forming before there was such a thing as a golf game.


Thanks Lee . . just making sure I didn't miss anything. Mike's point is a good one. Other then indoor we use ALMOST the same rules set as the Nat. organization and it is silly to have more restrictive rules then the National Organization when we are talking about an overall very small pool of target archers to draw from. 

Regarding target faces, the PSAA DOES have their own sanctioned faces. Not sure who prints them. We buy them right from the PSAA.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

south-paaw said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> there is a pdf somewhere that kind-of talks about this... a bunch of stum-shooters got togehter and welll... now we have an indoor org.. i mean NFAA..
> ...


Thanks for posting that link - not sure I had ever seen that document before. And like you said: "great piece of information". I see that it is copyrighted by the NFAA, but wonder what the ramifications (if any) would be of printing this and distributing it to non NFAA members who attend shoots.



Mr. October said:


> Thanks Lee . . just making sure I didn't miss anything. Mike's point is a good one. Other then indoor we use ALMOST the same rules set as the Nat. organization and it is silly to have more restrictive rules then the National Organization when we are talking about an overall very small pool of target archers to draw from.
> 
> Regarding target faces, the PSAA DOES have their own sanctioned faces. Not sure who prints them. We buy them right from the PSAA.


10-4 What do the PSAA targets look like?


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

pragmatic_lee said:


> 10-4 What do the PSAA targets look like?


Like a Vegas target with a light blue background instead of white. Not sure if they have their own field targets.


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

Chequamegon said:


> I like this idea as it creat buzz at the local level, sounds like the route Minnessota took with local shops to their 900 plus indoor.
> 
> Problem is the Field we like is not what the masses want, case in point, how many states have 2 or fewer field courses.
> 
> Eric


A FIELD OF DREAMS If we build and promote them will they come?

I know of 3 good field ranges here in our state and mite be more but not sure. 1 used to have i believe 2 28 target ranges but only use one now days and held the state shoot there for many years. 1 of the others has a 28 target range and is now holding the state shoot there. The other one has 14 targets.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Thanks for posting that link - not sure I had ever seen that document before. And like you said: "great piece of information". *I see that it is copyrighted by the NFAA, but wonder what the ramifications (if any) would be of printing this and distributing it to non NFAA members who attend shoots.*
> 
> 
> 
> 10-4 What do the PSAA targets look like?


Death by firing squad!!!!!


----------



## pilotmill (Dec 10, 2008)

*Nfaa*

I have to agree with you all...most field archery is NOT, what happened to the NFAA...guess we have gone corporate.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Thanks for posting that link - not sure I had ever seen that document before. And like you said: "great piece of information". *I see that it is copyrighted by the NFAA, but wonder what the ramifications (if any) would be of printing this and distributing it to non NFAA members who attend shoots.*
> 
> 
> 10-4 What do the PSAA targets look like?




```

```
that's why i posted the link...last thing i need is the new hireees of nfaa knocking at my door...

:shade:


----------

